
European Central Bank Breach: ECB Confirms Hack and Shuts Down Website - arvidkahl
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/08/16/european-central-bank-breach-ecb-confirms-hack-and-shuts-down-website/
======
tinus_hn
In other, less flashy news, this is just a website with some documentation
hosted by a third party that is not connected to any banking system
whatsoever.

